# Building a milk stand



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking for plans, pictures, ideas on how to make a good milking stand. I am putting off milking until i build the stand, and have missed another chance at goats milk because i dragged my feet. I have two does due in a few weeks so I figured i better get started on this thing if I want to milk them. So any advice or plans to help me along my way?

Thank you!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

There are really "patterns" on here, but this is the site Hubby and I have been using for ideas on what all I want to build for my nursery, milking, ect. Hope it helps!

http://www.springsrun.com/

when you go to the site click on "Herd Management" and it gives ALOT of pics of different things they have for their goaties :wink:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

there are pics and plans for an excellent stand in this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4797&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=stand&start=0


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html

I used this link... it was great, and really easy to do!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is the plan we used for our two stanchions. . . . I didn't build it myself (a carpenter did it) but he said it was super easy! Works great too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I built a pvc pipe one. It is very light weight and extremely strong. Holds me standing over goats and my husband together. I love that I can move it without any assistance. I built it to look like this one...
http://www.kidnacres.com/id17.html


----------

